

Ask HN: How to build a social network site? - amerf1

The requirements to build a social network with photo sharing.<p>The website is going to be very minimal and simple
======
woud420
Well start will building a user registration and login panel. Then a way to
upload pictures to your server. Then a way to share a user's pictures.

Then.. be VERY VERY VERY good at marketing and sell your idea.

Good luck. You'll need it.

------
FajitaNachos
yeah...I'm going to go ahead and say this won't work out well. You'll need a
little more detail and a lot more research.

